
Ask HN: Is there way you can covert smartphone to a no contact thermometer? - shreyshrey
Wondering is there an infrared dongle that can convert your phone to a no contact thermometer to read body temperature?
======
westurner
Infrared thermometer:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Infrared_thermometer](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Infrared_thermometer)

Thermography:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thermography](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thermography)

IDK what the standard error is for medical temperature estimation with an e.g.
FLIR ONE thermal imaging camera for an Android/iOS device.
[https://www.flir.com/applications/home-
outdoor/](https://www.flir.com/applications/home-outdoor/)

I'd imagine that sanitization would be crucial for any clinical setting.

(Edit) "Prediction of brain tissue temperature using near-infrared
spectroscopy" (2017) Neurophotonics
[https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC5469395/](https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC5469395/)

"Nirs body temperature"
[https://scholar.google.com/scholar?hl=en&as_sdt=0%2C43&q=nir...](https://scholar.google.com/scholar?hl=en&as_sdt=0%2C43&q=nirs+body+temperature)

"Infrared body temperature"
[https://scholar.google.com/scholar?hl=en&as_sdt=0%2C43&q=inf...](https://scholar.google.com/scholar?hl=en&as_sdt=0%2C43&q=infrared+body+temperature)

"Infrared thermometer iOS"
[https://m.alibaba.com/trade/search?SearchText=infrared%20the...](https://m.alibaba.com/trade/search?SearchText=infrared%20thermometer%20ios)

"Infrared thermometer Android"
[https://alibaba.com/trade/search?SearchText=infrared%20therm...](https://alibaba.com/trade/search?SearchText=infrared%20thermometer%20android)

------
2rsf
[https://www.flir.com/browse/home-amp-outdoor/mobile-
accessor...](https://www.flir.com/browse/home-amp-outdoor/mobile-accessories/)

~~~
eb0la
I've got one of these and it's really good. The app sometimes get stuck,
probably because it gets too much data and my phone is not fast enough.

Cat also sells phones with integrated flir cameras:
[https://www.catphones.com/en-
us/cat-s61-smartphone/#technica...](https://www.catphones.com/en-
us/cat-s61-smartphone/#technical-specs)

